# I am sorry ...



## Tillya3 (Dec 8, 2011)

I am sorry i am not able to read other posts right now. Even coming here is the hardest thing i think i have ever done. I wanted to introduce myself as i feel so on my own.

I left my husband 4 months ago, because he broke my arm and i could not continue anymore.

we were married for 15 years and i am just 37 years old. My children have been sick most of there lives, my daughter was fed by tube for most of her life and is just the weight of a 4 year old child at 9 years old. 

I am really struggling, it turns out my HD has not paid any bills and i live in out side the Uk were my familiy are and do not speak the language very well here.

i feel so so very sad.... anyway just wanted to say 'Hi' i am not ready to read though the forum yet ... (sorry) i will do i just need some time, but i would like to speak to others going through this as it is hell right now and christmas seems like such a huge hurdle and i wish it would just go away and i could jump into 2012 with out a fuss

nice to meet you all
Tilly


----------



## justwhy (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow...


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Tillya3 said:


> I am sorry i am not able to read other posts right now. Even coming here is the hardest thing i think i have ever done. I wanted to introduce myself as i feel so on my own.
> 
> I left my husband 4 months ago, because he broke my arm and i could not continue anymore.
> 
> ...


Welcome.

Feel free to just read - or jump in and ask for advice - whatever you're comfortable with.

Sorry to hear things are so rough for you - especially with the Holidays coming up. But - sounds like you're making the right choice...


----------

